# can bacterial vaginosis be undetected and cause m/c?



## SunnyB1978 (May 26, 2006)

I read that bacterial vaginosis can cause miscarriage. I felt I had BV after taking antibiotics because my discharge had a terrible fishy odor. The nurse at the OB's office said she was sure it was just a yeast infection and to take monistat. I did and everything seemed to clear up. But then I miscarried about 2 weeks later. Is it possible to have BV and not have symptoms? Could this have caused my miscarriage?


----------



## Jenifer76 (Apr 20, 2005)

I really don't know.

I do know that I had some sort of infection that did affect my placenta and was a *possible* factor in my delivering my DD at 32 weeks.


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

I don't have an answer for you either. But I just wanted to tell you how sorry I am for your loss.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

Edited because WaitingForKiddos has more accurate advice than I did. Now I'm going to do some more research myself.

I will leave this though. I know how hard it is to have no answers, so we drive ourselves crazy thinking of the hows and what ifs... I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## WaitingForKiddos (Nov 30, 2006)

In a word, yes. But it's not that simple. Bv and gbs can cross intact membranes infecting and irritating fetal tissue, membranes, the uterus, and fluid. Both bacteria can also be present in women with no problems. Both infections can come and go so any testing not done exactly when the loss occurred can be misleading. Both infections are also without symptoms or with symptoms that come and go. Miscarriage, pProm, prom, stillbirth, and premature birth are related to bv and gbs infections.

Speaking from my experience, gbs + with history of pProm, I will insist on monthly if not biweekly cultures for gbs and bv come my next pregnancy. Any infection will be treated.
It may be difficult to convince a hcp to do this as the numbers of women + for infection with problems is low. However that there's a link between infection and loss makes me sure of my future treatment.










I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jenifer76 (Apr 20, 2005)

I am so glad you posted WaitingFor Kiddos. I will keep this in mind for my next pg. I was + gbs plus there was some other infection that affected my placenta with my DD's birth (pPROM).


----------



## WaitingForKiddos (Nov 30, 2006)

No problem.







glad to do it but it sucks that I have to.

In my recent experiences I've found that bv and gbs are seen as 100% normal and not dangerous during the first and second trimesters. Fot most women this may be true, however research continually shows that the majority of women facing severe pregnancy complications, ie: losses, are + for gbs and/or bv. Because of the larger group of women with no complications at all, testing and treatment isn't offered. Its like A = B and B often = C but C doesn't = A. Also, there's not a single way to treat these infections so there's confliction among hcp's.

OP, you'll never know for sure what caused your loss. Heck, even with my gbs + status and my complete previa I don't know exactly why I lost Amelia. Why can so many women be fine with these present and not me? Why didn't I ask for better testing after my first uti at 7 weeks? Could that have been gbs and could I have gotten it under control before it crossed over? I'll never know and it sucks. All I can do is demand constant monitoring during my next pregnancy. It's frusterating that a round of antibiotics could have changed my outcome. It's frusterating that women have to suffer losses and babies have to die because of the one-size-fits-all ideas about gbs and bv. There's so little research on why infections harm some babies but not others.

More







to you and all of us mamas who were given this hand. All we can do is try to do it differently the next time around and hope for better outcomes.


----------

